# where to live?



## shepsali (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all!
I am an electrician in south africa, I just received a job offer from a company in the north island.I am married with 2 kids ( 2&5), my wife has a degree in risk management .I've a few questions for you all, please find time to help me
My offer states tt my hourly rate is $30, 30 until im registered ( already in process). Is this ok?
40hr week wt plenty of overtime and standby
I have to express my preference with regards to where I would like to stay! We prefer a vibrant place with all modern facilities we not really into hiking or the sort! Maybe the kids will like tt! Here r my options
Te Maunga
New Plymouth
Palmerston north
Wanganui
Which of these places would suit us?
The company is also offering relocation assistance .will come on a wtr visa.
What are my wife's chances of getting a job, above her degree she worked in bank!?
I got lots of question bt this will do for now. Thank you

Ras


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

shepsali said:


> Hi all!
> I am an electrician in south africa, I just received a job offer from a company in the north island.I am married with 2 kids ( 2&5), my wife has a degree in risk management .I've a few questions for you all, please find time to help me
> My offer states tt my hourly rate is $30, 30 until im registered ( already in process). Is this ok?
> 40hr week wt plenty of overtime and standby
> ...


Congratulations on the job offer!
I only know Wanganui & New Plymouth from visits while we have been touring. Of the two, I preferred New Plymouth. It's a nice little town, and we felt very at home there. There were concerts in the park in the summer too, and there are surf beaches to the south of the city.


----------



## chc4me (Jun 10, 2013)

You say your wife is in Risk Management. Could you expand on this? What area of risk management?


----------



## chc4me (Jun 10, 2013)

You say your wife is in Risk Management. Could you expand on this? What area of risk management? Will she be looking for full-time or part-time work with a young family?

$30 an hour is not too bad, especially with overtime and on-call available. This is about $62,500 per year (before overtime etc) which is likely to be a bit on the low side if supporting a family, depending on your standard of living etc. I would suggest a minimum income of $80,000 as comfortable for a family of four (10 hours of overtime per week would get you to this figure).

Not sure if you will rent or buy a property. A quick check on Trademe.co.nz for rentals shows that you get more for your weekly rent in Wanganui than New Plymouth so maybe this will form part of your decision. Out of the places you name, New Plymouth has the largest population with 70,000 . Wanganui (now spelt with an 'H' as Whanganui) has a population of 43,000.

Ask away and good luck with the move.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chc4me said:


> ... Wanganui (now spelt with an 'H' as Whanganui) ....


Oh no it isn't (necessarily). There was a huge debate about it, and it now officially can be spelt either way. There are a lot of locals who will be up in arms if you spell it with an 'h'!
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10616306


----------



## shepsali (Jun 15, 2013)

Investment , insurance and finance


----------



## shepsali (Jun 15, 2013)

She used to work in a bank as a manager's assistant ! Risk management is abt finance , investment and insurance. 
Our kids r now used to being at a day care centre so she can take any kind of job. I will definitely have to push the hours especially in the first months .
The company is going to provide accommodation and a car for two weeks so I need a place where we can get decent, modern , furnished accommodation easily . We not bringing our furniture we kinda fancy the idea of a fresh start! 
The other option is Bay of plenty.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

shepsali said:


> She used to work in a bank as a manager's assistant ! Risk management is abt finance , investment and insurance.
> Our kids r now used to being at a day care centre so she can take any kind of job. I will definitely have to push the hours especially in the first months .
> The company is going to provide accommodation and a car for two weeks so I need a place where we can get decent, modern , furnished accommodation easily . We not bringing our furniture we kinda fancy the idea of a fresh start!
> The other option is Bay of plenty.


If I had a choice of New Plymouth, Wanganui or the Bay Of Plenty then the latter would win hands down.
Wanganui seems a nice place after visiting there but as a place to live I'm not sure and its a long way from large centres of civilisation - closest being Palmerston North which isn't one of my favourite places.
New Plymouth seems very nice but I get the feeling it's a bit isolated and again a long drive from any large centre.

We've wanted to live up in the Bay Of Plenty for approx 6 months now and hoping the ok comes through work soon to allow the transfer to our office in Hamilton which will allow us to live in Tauranga.
The BOP really is a stunning area especially at Mount Maunganui which is reported to be NZ's best beach resort. Visited a few times and is just perfect for family life.
Tauranga is also the most developing "city" in NZ at the moment.
In my opinion there's a lot going for it and its one of those places that makes you go wow when you fly into the airport.
BOP area is also not a million clicks from other places to visit like Whakatane, Hamilton, The Coromandel, Auckland, Rotorua, Taupo.
Hoping we'll be there by year end -
Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## shepsali (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah BOP sounds and looks good ! Rental prices and quality of accommodation looks good been checking on trademe. But then again looks can be deceiving so its nice to hear from pple who've been. Thank you


----------



## chc4me (Jun 10, 2013)

shepsali said:


> She used to work in a bank as a manager's assistant ! Risk management is abt finance , investment and insurance.


I'm an Investment Adviser so I might be able to assist with some knowledge in this area, but the words Risk Management can mean many things. A bank managers assistant in NZ would normally involve customer service (A Teller or advice on the banks products) plus some administrative work.

Is she looking to provide personal advice to individuals for Mortgages, insurance, investments or bank products? Or managing company risks and compliance? 

Re: places to live, I think for me if I was given those choices, Bay Of Plenty would win. Population in Tauranga is 115,000.


----------



## shepsali (Jun 15, 2013)

She is more into financial advice and customer services but she would take any sector as she wants to relaunch her career ! She has been busy raising the kids


----------



## chc4me (Jun 10, 2013)

shepsali said:


> She is more into financial advice and customer services but she would take any sector as she wants to relaunch her career ! She has been busy raising the kids


New Zealand introduced regulation of Financial Advisers last year which includes minimum education and ongoing training for those giving advice. There are different requirements depending on the company and role that she takes on.

If she is employed in NZ by a bank or large insurance company, the company will generally assist with all the regulatory requirements and training. Banks are regularly looking for good staff and if your wife has experience in this area, I would expect her to land a role without too much delay.


----------

